
New Foundry Opened in San Francisco - jseliger
https://www.diamondfoundry.com/blogs/the-foundry-journal/new-foundry-opened-in-san-francisco
======
jseliger
I remember reading about Diamond Foundry on HN via this:
[https://qz.com/630512/would-you-propose-with-a-diamond-
grown...](https://qz.com/630512/would-you-propose-with-a-diamond-grown-in-a-
lab/)

------
DrScump
Why choose an expensive locale like San Francisco for a _manufacturing_
facility?

